

Show HN: Contentent – Doing for content what Soylent did for food - shahruz
http://www.contentent.co

======
hnacount
You got my curiosity and I subscribed for 1 day trial but I have a hard time
believing people will pay for this service.

Maybe consider an ad based revenue system.

Good luck.

------
mrmondo
Interesting indeed, perhaps a example on the landing page would be beneficial?

